# Regarding : To understand about ACS certificat​ion for "261314 Software Tester"



## chandu512 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Regarding : To understand about ACS certificat​ion for "261314 Software Tester"*

Hi Folks,

I am planning to get my skills assessed from ACS. My experience is more than 6 years in software industry and was totally into Software Testing. I have 2questions - 

1) I would like to know what kind of certification would ACS will issue ( if qualified ) ? Is it ACS Certified Proffesional / Technologist OR ACS certified Software Tester ?

2) Software Tester is removed from SOL (sched-1) , Is it fine if I can select Software Engineer in EOI & in main Application while submitting them?

Your quick help in assisting me would be highly appreciated. 

Thanks 
Chandu

[/FONT][/COLOR][/FONT]


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi,

Me too have the same question  I am also a software Tester with 9 years of experience.

When I go through the SOL list, they only have Software engineer  So not sure on how to proceed on this.

In the new skill select, the list which shows the "occupation ceiling" has "2613	Software and Applications Programmers" which the main group which included Software Testers also!!

So I am little confused here on how to proceed on ACS Skills assessment.

Can someone please clarify ?


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

chandu512 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am planning to get my skills assessed from ACS. My experience is more than 6 years in software industry and was totally into Software Testing. I have 2questions -
> 
> 1) I would like to know what kind of certification would ACS will issue ( if qualified ) ? Is it ACS Certified Proffesional / Technologist OR ACS certified Software Tester ?


Hi Chandu,
ACS does not certify anyone as ACS certified professional. They only give you a letter which contains the number of years they have assessed you against for DIAC to consider. From what I have read here so far, the ACS assessment letter is of no use once you get your visa.



> 2) Software Tester is removed from SOL (sched-1) , Is it fine if I can select Software Engineer in EOI & in main Application while submitting them?
> 
> Your quick help in assisting me would be highly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Software Tester was not on the SOL1 last year as well. It was only on SOL2 which meant that people required a State Sponsorship to be able to apply for the visa. To answer your second question, if your current responsibilities match the Software Engineer's description given on ACS's website then you can go ahead and get assessed as a S/W Engg. 

All the best!!


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

nivas said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me too have the same question  I am also a software Tester with 9 years of experience.
> 
> ...


Hi Nivas,
As I have mentioned in my above post, Software Tester was on SOL2 last year as well & people needed a state to sponsor them to be able to apply for the visa. 

Please go through the ACS's website for the description given for Software Engineer skill code and see if it matches your current responsibilities. If it does, then you can apply for the same otherwise Software Tester is your only option.

I have read about a couple of automation testers getting themselves assessed by ACS as Software Engineers.

Hope this helps.

Good Luck!!


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

If u r into automated testing and configuration management, u can surely get urself assessed as a software engineer...


----------



## chandu512 (Mar 21, 2011)

My experience is totally into Software testing and my skills seems to be doesn't match with Software Engineer! Am I eligible to apply for 189 visa (GSM) ? 

Your quick help is much appreciated!

regards
Chandu


----------



## trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

I am not sure about automation testing in Software Engineer. Irrespective of being an Automation Tester/manual tester/functional tester, all will fall in 261314 category. Double check with ACS.

Regards
Trajan


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

chandu512 said:


> My experience is totally into Software testing and my skills seems to be doesn't match with Software Engineer! Am I eligible to apply for 189 visa (GSM) ?
> 
> Your quick help is much appreciated!
> 
> ...


As the Software tester code is not present in SOL1, you are not eligible for 189. However after SOL2 is released, you can check all the state's websites and apply to the one which is sponsoring the 261314 skill code. You can then go via 190 route once your SS is approved.

Good Luck!!


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

SOL 2 just got released my friend!


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

ok..got it guys...but some more questions 

Can someone through a little light on how this 190 option works ?? 

Once the skills assessment is done, we have to submit a EOI...so here when I submit a EOI I need to select a occupation, so here I will select "Software Tester" ?? ( Am I right ???)

So after that how does it works ??? how does the process differs for 189 and 190 ?


----------



## chandu512 (Mar 21, 2011)

They consolidated SOL for sched-1 and sched-2...in this final list I could see software tester and software engineer? 


I can get my skills assessed by ACS on s/w tester and i can apply 189 visa main application on the s/w tester basis. Am I interpreting it correctly?


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

nivas said:


> ok..got it guys...but some more questions
> 
> Can someone through a little light on how this 190 option works ??
> 
> ...


189 is an independent visa category which doesn't need any sponsors while 190 is a Sponsored visa. For people with their skills on SOL2, 190 is the only option.

Yes, on the EOI you will have to select Software Tester if you are assessed as that by ACS.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

chandu512 said:


> They consolidated SOL for sched-1 and sched-2...in this final list I could see software tester and software engineer?
> 
> 
> I can get my skills assessed by ACS on s/w tester and i can apply 189 visa main application on the s/w tester basis. Am I interpreting it correctly?


No, you cannot apply for 189 as Software Tester is on SOL2 & skill codes on SOL2 need to be sponsored by states.

You need to start checking the states websites to see which ones sponsor S/W Testers.

All the best!!


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks coolsnake

I just checked the state websites and found South Australia and Victoria sponsors the visa for Software Testers, so that leaves us only two states!

So now I need to get the skills assessed by ACS and then apply EOI and then apply in the state website!

Here they say when I apply EOI, I should select "SA" only, if I choose South Australia...so luks like I cannot select two states and apply EOI  so can I submit 2 EOI each for state ?? is it possible to do that ??


----------



## chandu512 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hmmm ok Got it! 

Question - 

What assesment would ACS provide us ( if qualified) ? Is it something like "Positive for S/W Tester" or ACS is +ve ? or what ? In there advcie, do they write/attach occupation name in the assesment ?

Thanks 
Chandu


----------



## chandu512 (Mar 21, 2011)

Can someone please answer my above question ?


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

chandu512 said:


> Can someone please answer my above question ?


Chandu,

ACS will reply you with a letter,

_Skills Assessment Result Letter
At the completion of the skills assessment application, the ACS will issue a result letter via secure PDF file to
the applicant with a “Suitable” or “Unsuitable” designation.
_

This letter will say that u r suitable for the applied Designation.( i.e. Software Tester, if you have applied for tat designation)


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

nivas said:


> Thanks coolsnake
> 
> I just checked the state websites and found South Australia and Victoria sponsors the visa for Software Testers, so that leaves us only two states!
> 
> ...


Hi Nivas,
Select the state you want to be sponsored by with great care as you will have a moral obligation to live and work in that state for 2 years once your SS is approved. Use SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site to get an idea about which state has more openings for your occupation.

Good Luck!


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

chandu512 said:


> Hmmm ok Got it!
> 
> Question -
> 
> ...


Yes, they will issue a letter with the skill code and total number of years of experience they have assessed you against.


----------



## chandu512 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks folks for your replies! Very much helpful!

regards,
chandu


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Only 1 state who sponsor for ANZSCO 261314*

Hello All,

Can anyone please tell me if any other state other than Victoria is inviting the people under the ANZSCO code - 261314?





Thanks,
Suman


----------



## karansuper (May 9, 2012)

South Australia and Victoria are the only 2 states inviting the people under the ANZSCO code - 261314... i.e. Software Tester


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

Is it good option to go ahead any apply for PR as a Software Tester. Currently i have 4+ years of experience in this field


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

Is there a saturation for this field? Why only 2 states are offering?


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Anyone got SA SS approval for code 261314??

Please share info. I am looking for info to know how much funds did candidates had shown who had got the SA SS approval.

Please share inputs.

Many Thanks
IPS.


----------



## sharav (Feb 17, 2013)

hello frnz,
i also hv a query regarding s/w tester as s/w eng.i m totally into automation testing since last 6yrs.nw i m planning for AU PR...bt i dont want to go under 190 visa...can i apply for 189 visa????if yes dn wht role nd responsibilities suites a tester most' a s/w engineer or a ICT business analyst????i really need ur help in dis...or can anyone share his/her resume for being a tester bt apply for s/w eng.or ananlyst nd gt approved by ACS......plz help


----------



## arnab.aussie (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Guys, I am bit confused with the code <261314 Software Tester>. I am into Manual Testing with a good idea of SQL. I have worked in Healthcare and Hospitality domains mainly. I don't know whether I am eligible to apply under <261314 Software Tester> Can somebody please throw some light on this one? Also are there jobs in Australia in Manual testing area?


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Arnab, 

Yes, for manual testing experience, yu'll have to select software tester occupation for ACS.. With ACS positive result, yu will have to be sponsored by a state.. Victoria and ACT are the only states sponsoring this occupation.. 

I'm in the same boat.. Happy to help 

Rakesh


----------



## arnab.aussie (Mar 16, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hey Arnab,
> 
> Yes, for manual testing experience, yu'll have to select software tester occupation for ACS.. With ACS positive result, yu will have to be sponsored by a state.. Victoria and ACT are the only states sponsoring this occupation..
> 
> ...


Hi Rakesh,

Thanks so much for the help. I am really feeling lost with this whole immigration process. Not really sure how to start or rather where to start. Can you tell me how to proceed? Have u already given IELTS? How do they consider the score for immigration? The band score or the minimum score? When do I need to apply in ACS How will I grab the state sponsorship? Whats the surety of a job? I have a lot of questions. Please help me.

Thanks
Arnab


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

arnab.aussie said:


> Hi Rakesh,
> 
> Thanks so much for the help. I am really feeling lost with this whole immigration process. Not really sure how to start or rather where to start. Can you tell me how to proceed? Have u already given IELTS? How do they consider the score for immigration? The band score or the minimum score? When do I need to apply in ACS How will I grab the state sponsorship? Whats the surety of a job? I have a lot of questions. Please help me.
> 
> ...


Hey Arnab,

its very normal to be tensed.. i'm saying this coz i've been thru the same (still going on actually)..

ACS should be your starting point i believe.. to guarantee minimum financial loss incase things dont work out.. (i did IELTS before ACS though)

Apply for ACS online.. the result comes in about 2 months time.. If its a negative there, your journey ends here (sorry if i sound -ve)

With a +ve ACS result, you have to attend IELTS.. target for 7 in each module (VIC SS needs 7 and ACT i believe asks for 6.5, for software tester)

With the IELTS score and positive ACS, you have to apply for State Sponsorship (SS).. As mentioned earlier, VIC and ACT are the only two states allowing applications for SS.. Research well before you choose the state coz you'll be obliged to stay and work in this state for 2 years minimum..

Now, VIC SS takes approx 12 weeks to give you a result and ACT i believe takes approx 5 weeks..

IF the SS is approved, you'll be invited to submit your EOI (main appln).. From here i believe you should get your PR approved in a month's time.. 

Hope this clears a few of your queries atleast.. Shoot your Qs

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## arnab.aussie (Mar 16, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hey Arnab,
> 
> its very normal to be tensed.. i'm saying this coz i've been thru the same (still going on actually)..
> 
> ...


Thanks Rakesh. You have really done some good research in this area. I feel little better that few of my doubts have been addressed and that's giving me some more confidence. Now the second question is about State Sponsorship. What kind of sponsorship is this? I understand that I will have to stay there for 2 years atleast but what about getting a job? Does the state help me with finding a job or give me some benefits in case I loose my job or if I am unemployed for some time? I am a family guy and I have a infant son as well. So you can understand why this fear of loosing my job works all the time . All 3 of us wants to immigrate. So does my wife need to apply for IELTS too? She works with Configuration Management but she didn't have a science degree in graduation. She is working here in a configuration management/release management team as a team member for the last 7 years. Can she get a job too in Australia in some similar profile although her university degree in in arts? 

Once again thanks so much for the accurate and fast response. I really appreciate it.

Arnab


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

arnab.aussie said:


> Thanks Rakesh. You have really done some good research in this area. I feel little better that few of my doubts have been addressed and that's giving me some more confidence. Now the second question is about State Sponsorship. What kind of sponsorship is this? I understand that I will have to stay there for 2 years atleast but what about getting a job? Does the state help me with finding a job or give me some benefits in case I loose my job or if I am unemployed for some time? I am a family guy and I have a infant son as well. So you can understand why this fear of loosing my job works all the time . All 3 of us wants to immigrate. So does my wife need to apply for IELTS too? She works with Configuration Management but she didn't have a science degree in graduation. She is working here in a configuration management/release management team as a team member for the last 7 years. Can she get a job too in Australia in some similar profile although her university degree in in arts?
> 
> Once again thanks so much for the accurate and fast response. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Arnab


Hey Arnab,

I totally understand your concern and will try to explain whatever i know here 

SS:
we have to opt for a state sponsorship because our job (Software tester) is not listed in the main SOL list but in SOL 2 i believe. This means the job is not in utmost demand, but yes there are openings. This is the reason we have to take the SS route and apply for 190 visa and not a skilled independent 189 visa (Software engineer role, for eg, doesnt need a SS).

You have to oblige the SS by agreeing to stay in the state for 2 years. The state won't help you in your job hunt and there arent much benefits for a PR too, except i guess free Medicare. I've also heard of some unemployment allowance under rare circumstances, but not sure about it.

Wife's job:
Either you, or your wife can be the main applicant for the PR process, which you'll have to decide based on who has a better chance of succeeding.
IF you are the main applicant, you can bring along your wife and kid. And yes, she can search for suitable jobs and work. In any case, both of you will have to take the IELTS exam.

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## arnab.aussie (Mar 16, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hey Arnab,
> 
> I totally understand your concern and will try to explain whatever i know here
> 
> ...


Hi Rakesh,

Here is what I understand the steps are. I have arranged them in order.

1. Appear in IELTS. Get minimum 7 in each band.
2. Apply in ACS with the resume. Fees to be paid is 450 AUD.
3. If ACS Approves the CV then apply through SS(190).
4. With SS Approved apply for PR.

Questions:

Whats the purpose of EOI. Do I need to go to Australia and look for jobs there or does companies contact and video interviews on skype? Actually I feel I should not resign from my current job before I grab another one. 

What stage is your application at right now? How much money have u spent so far in the entire process? Is it really required to go through an agent or we can apply for self? I mean how complicated is the process? Are there any existing documentation format for resumes? I am so confused with the documentation standards  Sorry to ask you silly questions.


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

arnab.aussie said:


> Hi Rakesh,
> 
> Here is what I understand the steps are. I have arranged them in order.
> 
> ...


Hey Arnab,

People normally do the ACS first before IELTS. This is to save the IELTS fees amount if the ACS result comes as negative, in which case you cannot get a PR.

And after getting a PR, we have to go to AUS and hunt for jobs, no assistance provided whatsoever. So Yes, its risky. Many people try appearing from India after getting a PR, but the recruiters/consultancies dont normally reply to these. They prefer face-to-face interviews.

SO its a big risk to leave your comfort zone here in India and start all over in Australia. But many people have done that and you can see many success stories in this forum itself.

And for the ACS process, along with the CV you also have to provide your education certificates, experience letters from your previous firms and the current one (they need the experience letters with detailed job roles/duties) and ofcourse the 450$ fee.

I believe you can do the process yourself rather than engaging an agent (MARA agents charge atleast 1 lakh INR as their fees). The govt website is very helpful and will guide you through the process and you have the option of online payment and also loading scanned documents online.

happy to help.

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## arnab.aussie (Mar 16, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hey Arnab,
> 
> People normally do the ACS first before IELTS. This is to save the IELTS fees amount if the ACS result comes as negative, in which case you cannot get a PR.
> 
> ...


Hi Rakesh,

Thanks for the reply. I do not have experience letters from my previous organizations. I have Offer letters and Relieving letters with the designation as Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer, Sr Testing Engineer. I have never taken experience letters from them before. So is there any other way to prove the experience to apply in ACS? Cost of living in Australia is very high (In fact its one of the countries in the world with the highest cost of living)...so I really have no idea how will I survive on my savings  if I don't get a job. In fact it looks expensive and very risky. Please suggest.


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

arnab.aussie said:


> Hi Rakesh,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I do not have experience letters from my previous organizations. I have Offer letters and Relieving letters with the designation as Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer, Sr Testing Engineer. I have never taken experience letters from them before. So is there any other way to prove the experience to apply in ACS? Cost of living in Australia is very high (In fact its one of the countries in the world with the highest cost of living)...so I really have no idea how will I survive on my savings  if I don't get a job. In fact it looks expensive and very risky. Please suggest.


Hi Arnab,

Here are the options:
1) Approach your previous and current company HRs and ask for the experience letter. Make sure its just not a short note giving your job title and length but should have a detailed description of your roles/duties.
2) If option 1 doesnt work, catch hold of one senior each from all your companies and ask them to sign an affidavit stating your job roles and duties. It has to be Notarized.
3) This should be your last option. If none of the above works, you can give a self declaration about your roles and duties, again Notarized, one for each company.

Yes, Australia is very expensive to survive without a job. What married people normally do is go alone and hunt for a job. Some people even do random jobs during the job hunt phase to support their expenses. Its pretty easy to get odd part time jobs in supermarkets/cafes/petrol pumps and they pay good, hourly basis.

So Yes, give a good thought before taking the plunge, its not going to be easy, but then its worth the pain when you end up in a job 

All the best!!

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## sharav (Feb 17, 2013)

hello friends,

I just want to ask,that as today i am going to apply for ACS,i wanted to know where i have to upload my CV and certificates in online ACS form???CV should also be attested???

Another thing,do v have to send the hard copies to sydney??


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Waiting Waiting Waiting for my ACT SS... Anyone who got it lately ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> Waiting Waiting Waiting for my ACT SS... Anyone who got it lately ?


Did they give you reasons as to why your SS for Vic was rejected ?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Did they give you reasons as to why your SS for Vic was rejected ?


They have a standard format for rejections !! lol ! that they are receiving applications with high caliber resumes than yours.

I have seen 'N' number of rejections now for Victoria !


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> They have a standard format for rejections !! lol ! that they are receiving applications with high caliber resumes than yours.
> 
> I have seen 'N' number of rejections now for Victoria !


Bad luck  ...... i dont know what will happen to my application I only have 55 points without state sposnserhsip


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Bad luck  ...... i dont know what will happen to my application I only have 55 points without state sposnserhsip


How many years of Experience you've got and Whats ur IELTS score ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> How many years of Experience you've got and Whats ur IELTS score ?


IELTS i have to appear again tomorrow the last result was L/R/W/S - 8.5/8/6.5/8.5

Have tried thrice earlier for IELTS but not been getting marks in writing. Lets see what will happen this time.

I have total work exp of 9+ years.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

noobrex said:


> IELTS i have to appear again tomorrow the last result was L/R/W/S - 8.5/8/6.5/8.5
> 
> Have tried thrice earlier for IELTS but not been getting marks in writing. Lets see what will happen this time.
> 
> I have total work exp of 9+ years.


Just work on IELTS, you've got a healthy work ex


----------



## Mission_Australia (Apr 25, 2013)

HI friends,

First of All this is an Amazing blog and hats off to all the members. Hoping to get a lot of guidance from you bright minds.

Age –31 —points 30
IELTS — all sections above 7… points 10
Education— B.E Electronics and MBA Finance(both from MUMBAI university)…points 15
Skilled work — 3 plus in Information technology(Business Analyst)..points 5
Total 60 points

Query:
1) Education is BE electronics(note only electronics and not electronics and communication) and MBA finance and currently working in IT Banking and finance sector. Will I need a RPL or will a normal assessment from ACS do. Since I dont have 6yrs experience in IT I dont qualify for RPL. Also do i need to send the MBA marksheets to ACS or any other organisation

2) My first company I was hired as a BA(on paper) but my job roles were closely associated with QA or Software test engineer(2 years). My current company I am a full time BA(1.5 yrs). Will the testing role be considered a closely related job and can be used in the points system.If yes can I apply under skill code 261111 to ACS. After chasing my previous company i manged to get a refernce letter which has broad software testing roles which any tester would have. My current company cannot provide me a letter(have it on email from HR which I intend to send) but my immediate manager can provide a sworn declaration stating that I am a full time BA with my roles. Additionaly I have also completed a internal company diploma in Business Analysis which is endorsed by IIBA(international institute of business analysis). Will that help to make my application strong

3) My spouse has done her BCOM and MBA Finance, Is 28 yrs old and is working as Research associate. Has IELTS of 6 plus in all bands. Although her skills are in the demand list its not the same category as mine. Can i claim for spouse points?

Please let me know if i am eligible…Applying for ICT Businees Analyst(261111)


----------



## milso (May 2, 2013)

Can someone please post the links to the state web sites where i can check if states are still sponsoring the Testing visa


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

milso said:


> Can someone please post the links to the state web sites where i can check if states are still sponsoring the Testing visa


Did you try googling it, anyways software tester only open on victoria and act.


----------



## milso (May 2, 2013)

Yes I found software tester in 2 lists, for vic and act. However for act it seems they are only accepting it for recent graduates now. Looks like the state quota for act is almost full. Also the Occupation ceiling from 2nd may show only approximately 500 positions remaining.

Hence I was wondering if I am looking at the correct link. (I just started finding all of this information from a couple of days ago so I might be wrong) 

I haven't started any procedure yet. So it looks like it's better if I start preparations of documents and ielts and find as much info as possible and then wait for 1st July changes/new quotas before starting any procedure. 

Q: What do the Experts think? 

Q: on a separate topic - Am I correct to think that state sponsorship is compulsory for tester/190 PR even if point score is more than 60?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Software Tester 261314 is being sponsored by ACT and Victoria.

*For ACT*:

PROS: 
Chances are bright.
Takes Less Time (30 Working Days)

CONS:
LIMITED Availability
Job market not good for Testers
AUD $300 Non Refundable Fees


*For Victoria*

PROS:
No processing Fees
OPEN Availability
Job Market is good for Testers

CONS:
Takes longer processing times (90 working days)
Number of Rejections are higher as compared to ACT


The quota is almost full for ICT 2613 category holders. So guys, if you are looking for file for any state Nomination, I'll recommend you to wait for next Skill List. Quotas will be renewed and SA will be back in action.

You guys should better start your procedure as in getting IELTS (7 each), Get your ACS done and etc etc.

Wait for 1st July because i dont think so that at this stage if you are looking to file for a State Nomination, you'll get an invite ! Invites are almost over. And they wont last for a month.

State Sponsorship is mandatory for 190 visa, its not what occupation you are after, its about Visa 190. If you do not want to get into the fuss of Sponsorships, then 190 is not the Visa you are looking for, Better file for 189.

Good Luck.
Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Waiting Waiting Waiting for my ACT SS... Anyone who got it lately ?


Hi,

I have 3 question:

1) Did you get to know the reason for your VIC SS application's refusal ? 
2) What measure did you take to make sure that you get a positive response from ACT SS? 
3) Is it possible to reapply for VIC SS in case of refusal and have you aware of success in this case ?

/Talha_


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

coolsnake said:


> Hi Nivas,
> As I have mentioned in my above post, Software Tester was on SOL2 last year as well & people needed a state to sponsor them to be able to apply for the visa.
> 
> Please go through the ACS's website for the description given for Software Engineer skill code and see if it matches your current responsibilities. If it does, then you can apply for the same otherwise Software Tester is your only option.
> ...



I've around 6 years experience in Software Automation Testing. My roles actually do match with the roles mentioned for the Software Engineer occupation. Now here is the question:

With all my jobs till now, my designation has been Software Quality Assurance Engineer OR Software Quality Engineer. Does ACS consider the designation also while making the assessment or is the assessment based only on the roles defined in the experience letter / statutory declaration?

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Designation doesn't matter, clearly mention your roles and responsibilities and send for assessment 

All the best 




ankit.a said:


> I've around 6 years experience in Software Automation Testing. My roles actually do match with the roles mentioned for the Software Engineer occupation. Now here is the question:
> 
> With all my jobs till now, my designation has been Software Quality Assurance Engineer OR Software Quality Engineer. Does ACS consider the designation also while making the assessment or is the assessment based only on the roles defined in the experience letter / statutory declaration?
> 
> ...


----------



## it_engg (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi Ankit

I am also sailing on the same boat. I have 7 years total exp 2 years in software dev and 5 years in automation testing.Lets get together to find out the solution to apply in software programmer category.please pm for further discussion on this !!!


----------



## namshi5 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I am new to this forum and gaining a lot of insights into the whole migration process for a software tester. I am based in the UK and planning to migrate and I am currently at a stage where I need to submit the RPL project.
I have already sent ACS a report but they have come back asking for another one. I thought if the project duration was more than 2 years then one could submit just 1 report but I think that was not enough or my first report was not upto the mark.

I know each RPL report has to reflect ones own work and experience but I was hoping any of you could send me a sample that I could use as a kind of benchmark?

Lastly, has anyone in this forum been succesfull in getting a PR as a software tester?


Cheers!


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

namshi5 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am new to this forum and gaining a lot of insights into the whole migration process for a software tester. I am based in the UK and planning to migrate and I am currently at a stage where I need to submit the RPL project.
> I have already sent ACS a report but they have come back asking for another one. I thought if the project duration was more than 2 years then one could submit just 1 report but I think that was not enough or my first report was not upto the mark.
> I
> ...


Hi namshi5,

I won't be able to help you on the RPL part as I've not gone through it.

However, I'll try and provide some inputs to your second question:
Lastly, has anyone in this forum been succesfull in getting a PR as a software tester?

Yes, for sure many people have successfully got the PR as a software tester. You will come across many such discussions in this forum. However, you have to know that software testing is not a part of the SOL for Skilled independent subclass. It is a part of the SOL2 which is relevant to Skilled Nominated subclass. So you will have to go via State Sponsorship (SS). Fortunately or unfortunately, there are only 2 states (Victoria and South Australia) as of now who sponsor visas for Software Testers. You can search more details on this forum.

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## it_engg (Sep 25, 2013)

ankit.a said:


> Hi namshi5,
> 
> I won't be able to help you on the RPL part as I've not gone through it.
> 
> ...





Hi Ankit

As I am also thinking to apply in soft prog category as I have experience in Automation testing.Could you please help me to know what exactly responsibilties are to be shown in reference letters?Have you got the acs assesment?

Thanks
Sandeep


----------



## namshi5 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi Ankit,
Thanks for your inputs - really useful and encouraging to be honest!

I just have to figure out the best approach for the RPL report - I'd rather get it right the first time than go back and forth if they needed some more details or modifications.


----------



## ManojSingla (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Friends,


If anyone of you can please provide me the role and responsibilities format for an Automation Software Tester?

I will be really thankful to you.

Warm Regards,
Manoj Singla
Email: [email protected]
mob: +91-9888747070


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

ManojSingla said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> If anyone of you can please provide me the role and responsibilities format for an Automation Software Tester?
> ...



Check with acs site, u have to make sure ur roles and resp in the letter are as much close to them as they can.

PS: as per forum rules, one should avoid putting email / number...please PM to anyone who needs it.


----------



## jagansmohan (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I have a bachelors degree in MECHANICAL Engineering from India. 
My work Experience is totally into Software Testing for 8 Years.

Will this experience be considered for the Points system to be eligible under GSM.

*Points-*
Age- 30
Graduate Degree- 15

Total 45 points till now. 

If my work experience is considered- Then i Get 20 points for 8 years of work experience

Adding this i get 65 Points
Apart from this IELTS score of 7 would make it 65+10=75

I become eligible for applying


*MY BIG Question is since i have a Mechanical engineering degree, will my experience of 8 years as software testing engineer be considered. *
From what i have read in this forum and Aus immigration website I fear i will lose at least 6 years of experience

Pls confirm regarding the same. I am awaiting my IELTS score in another 10 days


----------



## uday.kohli (Jan 30, 2016)

any new aspirants??? for 2016 ??


----------



## Anky19 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi All

Question to those who already got the PR, Have you guys searched & got a job while in India itself or you first moved to Aus after getting PR and then searched for job there? I wants to know whether we can search and get an job offer while in India itself after getting PR.


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

it_engg said:


> Hi Ankit
> 
> I am also sailing on the same boat. I have 7 years total exp 2 years in software dev and 5 years in automation testing.Lets get together to find out the solution to apply in software programmer category.please pm for further discussion on this !!!




Whats is the status sir now?


----------



## kmathur90 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi,
Any update of how you went ahead ?


----------

